# Toronto IBS Self Help & Support Group Meetings



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*ALL FUTURE MEETINGS ARE CANCELLED UNTIL SARS BECOMES UNDER CONTROL IN THE HOSPITAL.*Contact: Jeffrey RobertsEmail: ibs###ibsgroup.org


----------

